# [XORG] Interface trop grosse pour le 1024x768

## anonjoe

Salut,

Voila je suis sous gnome sur mon portable limité en 1024x768 et je trouve que l'interface générale est beaucoup trop grosse.

Quelque soit le soft :  Firefox, aMule, etc... l'interface est telement grosse que ca en devient pénible ...

J'imagine que sous les autres environements ca sera la même chose. 

Y a t'il un moyen grace a des themes (par exemple) de diminuer l'espace pris par les fenetres.

Car quand 1/3 de l'ecran est occupé par l'interface ca commence a faire beaucoup (cf amule).

Merci d'avance.

----------

## nonas

Sur mon fixe : 1600x1200 (Openbox)

Sur mon portable : 1024x768 (ça dépend)

J'aime pas non plus que l'interface prenne beaucoup de place, pour firefox j'utilise le thème suivant : miniFoxFlat, de plus j'ai mis la barre de lien au niveau de la barre de menu (ce qui me fait gagner encore un peu de place)

----------

## billiob

1440x900, je le mets où ?

J'utilise fvwm, donc je n'ai pas ce soucis.

----------

## Desintegr

J'utilise du 1280x1024 (format 5/4), tout simplement car c'est la résolution native de mon écran.

Les écrans LCD sont conçus pour fonctionner parfaitement dans leur résolution native, il est vivement conseillé de l'utiliser !

Ceci évite des effets peu agréables (effet de flou, etc.) du à l'agrandissement de l'affichage.

Pour réduire la place de l'interface, quelques astuces :

 - réduire la taille des polices

 - réduire la taille des icônes des barres d'outils

 - ne pas afficher les libellés des icônes des barres d'outils (par défaut, ils sont affichés, je crois, sous GNOME)

 - réduire la taille des bordures des fenêtres

 - réduire la taille des panels

 - etc.

----------

## kopp

1280x1024 sur mon pc de bureau et 1440x900 sur le laptop (17" et 14") : résolutions natives des LCD...

Je trouve que c'est déjà pas assez... /me veut un 22" 1680x1050  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

1600 x 1200 pour mon LCD mais je l'utilise en 1280 x 1024 car sinon je trouve que tout est trop petit.

----------

## bouleetbil

Mon portable est limité à 1024x768 donc 1024x768.

----------

## loopx

1280*1024 pour le pc et 1400*1050 pour le portable  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

@anonjoe : ca se resoud dans ton xorg.conf ça. Change les DPI ou la taille de ton écran dans le fichier et la taille de l'affichage changera avec. J'ai du le faire aussi car à un changement de versions de pilotes, je passais d'un truc d'environ 87 dpi à plus de 100 ... et mon interface était énorme.

Perso, je suis en 1280x800 sur le portable (widescreen 15,4") et 1680x1050 sur le desktop (widescreen 20").

----------

## kopp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 1600 x 1200 pour mon LCD mais je l'utilise en 1280 x 1024 car sinon je trouve que tout est trop petit.

 

Han, mais ça doit être moche ! Change le dpi ou la taille des polices plutôt !

----------

## Temet

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   1600 x 1200 pour mon LCD mais je l'utilise en 1280 x 1024 car sinon je trouve que tout est trop petit. 
> 
> Han, mais ça doit être moche ! Change le dpi ou la taille des polices plutôt !

 

+10000 !!!

----------

## lowang_19

Pour moi aussi, 1024x768, et je trouve ça trop petit aussi...

Mais de mon côté, je trouve que l'interface ne prend pas trop de place:

- J'utilise e17 avec tous les gadgets cachés, donc tout l'espace de l'écran est utilisable. comme je sais ou sont les gadgets, j'ai juste à place la souris ou il faut pour que ça s'affiche...

- Dans firefox j'ai réduit l'interface à deux barres: les bookmarks sur une et une barre avec l'adresse, les boutons suivant/précédent, le widget de recherche.

- J'utilise des éditeurs en console (jed/emacs) comme ça, point d'interface inutile!  :Wink: 

Voili Voilou  :Smile: 

----------

## Dismantr

@Temet & Kopp : Vous pouvez developper un peu ? ça m'intéresse vivement votre histoire de DPI !!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Dismantr : en fait, les dénominations sont fausses. Ce qu'on appelle communément résolution, c'est la définition, le nombre total de pixels. La résolution, c'est la précision de l'écran en dpi (dot per inch : point par pouce). Tu peux préciser à Xorg le DPI vertical/horizontal de ton écran pour lui donner une information sur la taille à donner aux choses.

Et donc tu peux lui mentir en lui faisant croire que ton écran est plus petit en taille (centimètres) qu'il ne l'ait vraiment donc il établira les choses de manière plus grosses. 

Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair. Mais par exemple si tu lui dis qu'il est 120 dpi, il mettra plus de pixel pour une police de taille 10 que si tu lui dis que tu es en 100 dpi. Donc si tu lui donnes un dpi plus grand que ce qu'est vraiment ton écran, les choses apparaitrons plus grosses, mais de manière mieux déssinée que par l'interpolation mal faite de l'écran LCD hors de sa résolution native.

Un écran LCD dispose d'un certain nombres de pixel, avec une definition native. Si tu lui donnes une image plus petite, il va au choix n'afficher que ces élements sur la partie correspondant à la dimension au centre de l'écran, avec du noir autour, soit l'étendre sur toute la surface de l'écran en remplaçant les pixels intermédiaire par des valeurs obtenues par interpolation des valeurs des pixels voisins, donnant souvent un effet de flou ou de bavement. C'est pourquoi il faut utiliser l'écran dans sa résolution native.

(Note: les écrans CRT n'ont pas de définition fixe comme cela, donc le problème ne se pose pas)

----------

## BuBuaBu

Un petit Howto sur la taille des Polices et le Dpi dans xorg, sur le wiki gentoo (en Anglais)

----------

## Dominique_71

En configurant les dpi et les polices, il est possible d'avoir à peu près le même look quelque soit la résolution de l'écran.

Personnellement, je suis en 2048x1536. Cela peut sembler bizarre, mais a le double avantage avec mon écran d'utiliser une fréquence de rafraichissement bien supérieure à ce qu'il fait en 2048xjenesais plus combien, et de pouvoir utiliser la différence entre la résolution verticale de l'écran et celle de X pour faire disparaitre la barre des taches en bas de l'écran. Il ne me reste alors que la zone utilisable par les programmes et un simple mouvement de la souris en bas fait réapparaitre la barre des tâches.

----------

## Desintegr

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Il ne me reste alors que la zone utilisable par les programmes et un simple mouvement de la souris en bas fait réapparaitre la barre des tâches.

 

Enfin, il y a surement une fonction de masquage automatique de la barre des tâches  :Smile: .

En tout cas, KDE le fait avec Kicker : http://pix.nofrag.com/3b/2d/2f4ebc035af5a65369e22df51e91.jpeg

----------

## ultrabug

C'est vrai que pour les petites résolution c'est souvent un peu grossier. Heureusement, linux nous permet d'avoir plusieurs bureaux !!

Moi je suis en 2560x1600 (30") alors j'ai plutot un problème de trop de place   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kopp

ultrabug : si c'est trop grand pour toi, on peut s'arranger, je me sépare volontier de mon 14" ou de mon 17"  :Smile: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *kopp wrote:*   

> ultrabug : si c'est trop grand pour toi, on peut s'arranger, je me sépare volontier de mon 14" ou de mon 17" 

 

Je vais y réfléchir, ca a l'air alléchant !!

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *Dominique_71 wrote:*   Il ne me reste alors que la zone utilisable par les programmes et un simple mouvement de la souris en bas fait réapparaitre la barre des tâches. 
> 
> Enfin, il y a surement une fonction de masquage automatique de la barre des tâches .
> 
> En tout cas, KDE le fait avec Kicker : http://pix.nofrag.com/3b/2d/2f4ebc035af5a65369e22df51e91.jpeg

 

Fvwm-crystal le fait avec certaine de ces recettes (thèmes de Crystal). La barre que j'ai en fond d'écran comprend plusieurs parties et la barre des tâches ainsi que le bouton audio sont masquables indépendamment. Cette barre est très fine et la recette est configurée pour qu'un programme maximisé ne la recouvre pas. En défilant l'écran vers le bas, il me reste le programme, en le défilant vers le haut, il me reste la barre du bas et le programme sans sa barre de titre.

FVWM-Crystal (Il faut que je remplace ce screenshoot car AlsaPlayer est complètement francisé maintenant.)

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Pour ma part :

- 1920x1200 sur mon portable en 17.1'

- 1400x1050 sur mon seconde portable en 14'

- 1680x1050 sur mon fixe en 22'

Voilà,

@+,

Guile.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Je suis récemment passé en 1680x1050 avec un LCD 22" et c'est clair que c'est plus confortable que les 1280x960 que j'avais sur mon 19" CRT. Mais j'avais dit la même chose en passant du 17" au 19 et du 15" au 17".

Je sais pas vous mais moi de la place, plus j'en ai, plus je m'étale et plus je me dis que j'ai pas de place  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> Je suis récemment passé en 1680x1050 avec un LCD 22" et c'est clair que c'est plus confortable que les 1280x960 que j'avais sur mon 19" CRT. Mais j'avais dit la même chose en passant du 17" au 19 et du 15" au 17".
> 
> Je sais pas vous mais moi de la place, plus j'en ai, plus je m'étale et plus je me dis que j'ai pas de place 

 

Pareil ^^

J'ai une serieuse envie d'un 2eme 17" ou si j'avais les moyens d'un 30" wide   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dominique_71

En fait, s'il était possible de faire fonctionner X comme cela, je mettrait mon écran sur le côté. Le fait est que je passe beaucoup plus de temps à faire défiler du texte verticalement qu'horizontalement. Il est donc plus important d'avoir de l'espace vertical que de l'espace horizontal. Cela serait plus ergonomique. Les anciens ne s'y sont pas trompés quand ils ont fait le premier livre, les pages étaient plus hautes que larges.  Et les livres sont toujours ainsi aujourd'hui.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

1600x1200 en 21"

Sinon a propos de DPI, j'ai l'impression que Firefox ne tien pas compte de la configuration de Xorg, certaines polices sont illisibles tellement quelle sont petites chez moi (dans le rendu des pages web, pas de PB au niveau de l'interface), alors que je n'ai pas ce problèmes avec mes autres applications

----------

## ghoti

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Les anciens ne s'y sont pas trompés quand ils ont fait le premier livre, les pages étaient plus hautes que larges.  Et les livres sont toujours ainsi aujourd'hui. 

 

Bah, ce n'est qu'une pure convention !

Puisque tu parles des anciens, les égyptiens écrivaient aussi bien de gauche à droite que de droite à gauche et de haut en bas ou de bas en haut et s'étendaient indifféremment dans les deux dimensions: les proportions du support d'écriture n'avait finalement pas d'importance, le but étant de remplir au maximum l'espace disponible.

Certains sites internet mal conçus sont difficiles à lire car l'information se trouve dans des colonnes verticales très étroites. Perso, je n'utilise presque pas les "sidebars" parce que, justement, l'information est souvent tronquée et qu'il faut défiler horizontalement pour la lire.

Pour ce qui est des proportions des écrans, je me souviens qu'il y a une vingtaine d'années, Rank Xerox commercialisait des solutions bureautiques comportant des écrans plus hauts que larges, de manière à ce que les dactylos puissent voir la totalité de leurs lettres en format A4.

Il me semble avoir vu aussi des écrans "orientables" permettant de travailler, au choix, en 5/4 ou en 4/5 par simple rotation  de l'écran physique.

Perso, je n'ai jamais vu d'écrans multiples qui soient empilés verticalement : ils sont toujours placés horizontalement.

Aujourd'hui, la tendance qui préfère favoriser les écrans "larges" par rapport aux écrans "hauts" doit bien avoir une raison, non ?

Il me semble avoir vu quelque part que c'était pour une question liée aux propriétés de l'oeil, lequel percevrait plus facilement le champ horizontal que le champ vertical (sauf pour ceux ayant les yeux l'un au dessus de l'autre  :Wink:   :Laughing: )

C'est d'ailleurs la raison qui fait que le format "cinéma" présente des images pratiquement deux fois plus larges que hautes ...

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Aujourd'hui, la tendance qui préfère favoriser les écrans "larges" par rapport aux écrans "hauts" doit bien avoir une raison, non ?
> 
> Il me semble avoir vu quelque part que c'était pour une question liée aux propriétés de l'oeil, lequel percevrait plus facilement le champ horizontal que le champ vertical (sauf pour ceux ayant les yeux l'un au dessus de l'autre  )
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs la raison qui fait que le format "cinéma" présente des images pratiquement deux fois plus larges que hautes ...

 

Ça doit être ça, puisque la plupart des pubs pour pc/portables aujourd'hui, se fait autour du thème media center.

----------

## Temet

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 1600x1200 en 21"
> 
> Sinon a propos de DPI, j'ai l'impression que Firefox ne tien pas compte de la configuration de Xorg, certaines polices sont illisibles tellement quelle sont petites chez moi (dans le rendu des pages web, pas de PB au niveau de l'interface), alors que je n'ai pas ce problèmes avec mes autres applications

 

Bah tu vas dans le menu de configuration et tu mets une limite à la taille minimale des polices.

(et c'est un anti-firefox qui donne la solution... si c'est pas un comble o_O')

----------

## tatoo

mon desktop : 1280x1024

mon laptop : 1280x800

pour mon laptop j'en ai un peut chier mais il suffisais simplement de rentrer à la main les Horizontal sync et vertRefresh 

mais gnome sur un laptop powwaaa  :Very Happy:  (çà sent le troll  :Laughing:  )

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   1600x1200 en 21"
> 
> Sinon a propos de DPI, j'ai l'impression que Firefox ne tien pas compte de la configuration de Xorg, certaines polices sont illisibles tellement quelle sont petites chez moi (dans le rendu des pages web, pas de PB au niveau de l'interface), alors que je n'ai pas ce problèmes avec mes autres applications 
> 
> Bah tu vas dans le menu de configuration et tu mets une limite à la taille minimale des polices.
> ...

 Je n'aime pas cette solution car on perd la proportions des polices par apport aux autres (par exemple une note en pied de page sera aussi grosse que le texte de la page), c'est ce que je fait actuellement mais j'aurais préféré pouvoir régler le DPI, la j'ai l'impression que c'est du 75x75 :/

Apparemment on pouvais régler le DPI dans les anciennes versions de Firefox mais ils ont supprimé l'option.Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Fri Sep 07, 2007 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

tatoo: oui ça sent le troll, je vois pas ce que l'utilisation d'un laptop a à voir avec Gnome ? il te plait, tu l'utilises. KDE te plait, tu l'utilises. etc pour les autres.

----------

